# The isle of wight 2012 “to do list”



## gushysfella (Apr 9, 2012)

Been a bit quite on here from the Island, of late. So.....with 2012 well and truly here and my list of “things to do” started thought, I’d better start putting a few reports from my explores together. Its April all ready, and after getting back from a quick trip to the sun to keep the Misses happy thought I’d start with a little taster of what’s to come, fingers crossed I got something for everyone! 

_Some locations with a fantastic view_



blackgang 036 by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_& Some not so good!_




blackgang 071 by gushys fella, on Flickr

_For the urban art lovers_




art lovers by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_Some well known Isle of Wight dereliction _




well known by gushys fella, on Flickr 




newport roc 1 by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_Some total waste of time explores, Newport ROC Post 1 has that slightly over grown feel to the compound & after finally getting in Farmer Brown has placed a grab bag half filled with concrete on the hatch!
A few funny’s, I can just image when making a number of the objects I’ve found the manufactures thought hold on this is going down to the Isle of Wight, put the name on it so they know what it is! _




tannoy by gushys fella, on Flickr 



paint by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_For the flaky plaint lovers, until I started looking, I did not realise how many buildings have “building scabies”_ 




ww2 shelter by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_For the Air Raid shelter fans, one of 6. _




pill box 1 by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_Pillbox Porn, I’ve done most of the pill boxes on the island, some in a really good state of repair,_ 




pill box 2 by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_And after a few Indiana Jones moments, some not! (there really is one in there..honest) _




blackgang 027 by gushys fella, on Flickr

_Some last chances before they’re gone._




easy access by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_Some easy entrances, and yes it is a small gap but I did get my fat arse in it!_




blackgang 124 by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_And some not so easy entrances, thats my foot at the bottom of the photo_




not so well known by gushys fella, on Flickr 

_Some not so well know or seen locations 

And............a few what’s this moments?_




whats that by gushys fella, on Flickr

I got loads of photos to sort through and reports to make up once I got my flicker page sorted, & I’m planning to start a blog about the unseen side of the Isle of Wight so any advice or comments very welcome. Keep safe and enjoy GF.


----------



## bilbo (Apr 9, 2012)

Great photo's. I'm admittedly a bit of a lurker on this site but I've been to a few of the places you've pictured and am already planning a return to Blackgang later this year. Look forward to seeing the blog when you get it up and running.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 9, 2012)

Excellent stuff, really nice summary. CNt wait to see more for you! 
The 'really well known one'... What is it?!! I've been past so many times!


----------



## urbanisle (Apr 9, 2012)

Nice pictures, i have st helens fort on my list this year ;-)


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 9, 2012)

UrbanX said:


> Excellent stuff, really nice summary. CNt wait to see more for you!
> The 'really well known one'... What is it?!! I've been past so many times!



Well known it’s................nope sorry you’ll have to wait and see X


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 9, 2012)

urbanisle said:


> Nice pictures, i have st helens fort on my list this year ;-)



Yer I’d love that place but a bit worried if the tied came in a bit quick


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice stuff, what a view!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 9, 2012)

Cracking collection of photos,thanks for sharing.


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 9, 2012)

First reports up, think the misses had enough of me losing my temper with the computer so that's it for today! GF


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 25, 2012)

Good to see your getting out a bit more Lee, nice to have some free time now I bet?


----------



## sparky. (Apr 26, 2012)

nice pics mate im coming over to the island this year for a holiday so ill take a look around and see what i can find


----------



## gushysfella (Apr 28, 2012)

Urban Mole said:


> Good to see your getting out a bit more Lee, nice to have some free time now I bet?



Lol You’d think so Steve, problem is the more time I have off the more the misses finds me to do! I’ve tried to explain what semi retirement is.........she just don’t get it


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 15, 2012)

Well it's been a bit quite from over here on the party island so planning a few trips over the week end and next week. Working on a report for King Rat and urban X but they not done yet!

Any thing any one wants to see from the wight or shall we see what report gets done first? GF


----------



## Bones out (Aug 15, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Well it's been a bit quite from over here on the party island so planning a few trips over the week end and next week. Working on a report for King Rat and urban X but they not done yet!
> 
> Any thing any one wants to see from the wight or shall we see what report gets done first? GF




I remember a holiday when I was in short trousers and absolutly loved black gang chine (sic)

Has it all fallen into the English channel now?

Amazing what excites you as a small boy and a family on a budget........


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 16, 2012)

Get your toilet cleaned man, it's a bl**dy disgrace!!!


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 18, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> I remember a holiday when I was in short trousers and absolutly loved black gang chine (sic)
> 
> Has it all fallen into the English channel now?
> 
> Amazing what excites you as a small boy and a family on a budget........



Watch ya Bonesout
South side of the Island my favourite part, Have a quick look at the photos on this report, Blackgang still there but don’t know for how long! When she dose start to go will be a good report location, not that I’m ready & waiting!!! [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22685[/ame] GF


----------



## gushysfella (Aug 18, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Get your toilet cleaned man, it's a bl**dy disgrace!!!



You want to see the public loo’s at Sandown sea front don’t think they been cleaned since the Victorians put them in


----------



## eightieskid (Aug 19, 2012)

Whee! It's nice seeing places you recognise. 
The top two on my list of things to do are the Royal York hotel in Ryde and that mysterious abandoned nudist camp.


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 19, 2012)

eightieskid said:


> Whee! It's nice seeing places you recognise.
> The top two on my list of things to do are the Royal York hotel in Ryde and that mysterious abandoned nudist camp.



mysterious abandoned nudist camp? that's something i didn't think i would hear!

and that last picture looks like a beacon could be wrong though 

L x


----------



## Bones out (Aug 19, 2012)

gushysfella said:


> Watch ya Bonesout
> South side of the Island my favourite part, Have a quick look at the photos on this report, Blackgang still there but don’t know for how long! When she dose start to go will be a good report location, not that I’m ready & waiting!!! http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=22685 GF




Thanks for that fella, all understood now!

Cheers.


----------



## fzriow (Nov 21, 2012)

Been to blackgang village a couple of weeks ago, really over grown to when i went 3 yeras ago, plus the house has completly burnt down. only some of the outside walls remaining. You used to walk all the way down the road (inbetween the walls) and double back on yourself to get the house but thats too over grown now so theres a gap in wall on road almost when its directly below you and you have to climb down the bank through the trees. all the cars down there are nearly fully overgrown since i last went. The only way to get to them now is buy squeezing inbetween 2 fence panels that some has put up to part a hedge.


----------



## T-bar (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah as above the ghost town or as someone put it the mysterious abandoned nudist camp is f**ked nothing left to see if you haven't been its to late


----------



## T-bar (Dec 16, 2012)

Everything's been sealed, done to death or trashed here now a few places I keep close to my heart one of which we hold the key to I'm just glad for the fact we have done the good stuff and have managed to get some pics up before anyone could close the places up


----------

